# Swedish: Let's go



## nusepo

Hej!

I wonder if it's a similar way to say 'let's go!' in swedish ('¡vamos!' in spanish)

It's 'Kom!' correct, or it would be another expression for it?

Tack så mycket!


----------



## eldkatt

I can think of several ways of conveying a similar message:

"Då går vi!" (or "Då går vi, då!")
"Nu går vi!" (similar, but somewhat suggests impatience or urgency)
"Ska vi gå?" (Could be an honest question, but in many situations works much like "let's go". Unlike the similar "shall we..." construction in English, this is quite common in informal situations.)

If you intend to "go" by car (perhaps any transportation that isn't by foot), you can (and should, mostly, I think) substitute "åker" for "går" in all the above phrases.

"Kom!" alone is _not_ equivalent to "Let's go"--it's more imperative, and in some situations possibly rude (certainly if you try to use it where you would use "Let's go"). More importantly, though, it's more of a request for people to _go where you are_ than to _go with you to wherever you're going_. "Kom!" suggests that you want someone to come to you, but not that you also want to go somewhere.

If it's already decided that you're about to leave, you could say "Kom nu!" or "Kom (nu), så går vi!" if you want to make it clear that you're waiting (and that you don't want to wait--be aware that it suggests some impatience).

Occasionally, "Låt oss gå!" is used to translate the English "Let's go" (and it wouldn't surprise me if "¡Vamos!" and similar expressions are given the same treatment). To my ears this sounds quite unnatural, and it is a hallmark of sloppy translation. Some young people who have been brought up on sloppy translations might use constructions like this in writing as well, but I wouldn't emulate them.


----------



## jonquiliser

Just to add to eldkatt's excellent answer: "Låt oss go" is definitely quite unnatural, if anything someone might say "Låtom oss gå" to sound pompous. What might in English be said as "Let's go..." (eg. Let's go to the this or that bar) would in many instances, as eldkatt explained, be put as a question or pseudoquestion in Swedish: Varför inte gå till den och den baren(?) or Ska vi gå till den och den baren? Or as a suggestion, Vi kan ju gå till den och den baren! 

If you're saying "Let's go" impatiently, you could also say "Kom igen" (in this case=skynda på, hurry up).


----------



## cocuyo

There is not one simple expression in Swedish to cover Spanish "vamos", rather a whole array of expressions, all depending on the way you intend to use it. So "Rör på påkarna!" and " Sätt fart!" (both akin to "¡Anda!") are on one end of the spectrum, and "Ska vi gå [då]?" is somewhere at the other end ("¿[Entonces] Vamos?").


----------



## nusepo

Thank you a lot for these complete answers!


----------



## JeanJean

Iwould go for "Kom igen" or "nu kör vi" or something like that


----------



## Hefner

Hej! 

Not to open a new thread, I'd like to know the equivelent phrase to ''let us go''. Compared with ''let's go'' in English, ''let us go'' is for example asking the third person for a permission to go somewhere. Maybe ''Låt oss gå'' can be used to express this?  I can now think of ''Kan vi gå?'' eller ''Var snäll och låt oss gå''.

Tack på förhand!


----------



## cocuyo

Hefner, they are all valid, and the question is a question rather than an urging.


----------



## Södertjej

If you're asking for permission you can say  "Får vi gå?"


----------



## Hefner

Thank you very much for the answers, cocuyo and södertjej.


----------



## mezzoforte

Hefner said:


> Hej!
> 
> Not to open a new thread, I'd like to know the equivelent phrase to ''let us go''. Compared with ''let's go'' in English, ''let us go'' is for example asking the third person for a permission to go somewhere. Maybe ''Låt oss gå'' can be used to express this?  I can now think of ''Kan vi gå?'' eller ''Var snäll och låt oss gå''.
> 
> Tack på förhand!



That's interesting.  I guess in English, the "first person plural imperative" is "let's...", and not (though kinda is) "let us...".  In French & German, you just use the present tense conjugation, without the "we".


----------



## Södertjej

Another thing a kid would say "Kan jag få gå?" I think we don't use låta to ask for permission at all.


----------

